

Responsive prototyping tool Weld.io launches, trends on Product Hunt - tomsoderlund
http://www.producthunt.com/posts/weld-2

======
afoot
Product aside, the onboarding process is great. Within a couple of minutes
they had my email address, I had a sharable URL of an interactive responsive
design and a really clear idea of what the software could do.

